# I want to update 6.3 to 6.4, but all it shows is CC2015



## WesternGuy (Feb 2, 2016)

I have LR 6.3 installed, and wish to update to LR 6.4.  When I try to access the Updates through the Help menu, the only choice I get is to update to CC2015.  Is this the only way to go or is it the same as upgrading to 6.4?  Is Adobe trying to "force" me to update to the Cloud?  I also have Photoshop CS6 and the Update Panel that I get is also trying to get me to update that application the "Cloud".

Can someone tell me what is going on and how do I get the upgrade to LR6.4?  Thanks.

WesternGuy


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 2, 2016)

Get the updater here: http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/2013/06/keeping-lightroom-up-to-date.html#lrcc2015


----------



## WesternGuy (Feb 2, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> Get the updater here: http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/2013/06/keeping-lightroom-up-to-date.html#lrcc2015



Thank you.  This was what I was looking for and the update was successful.

WesternGuy


----------



## mecutler (Feb 3, 2016)

*Lightroom 6.3 to 6.4 on a Mac*



JohanElzenga said:


> Get the updater here: http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/2013/06/keeping-lightroom-up-to-date.html#lrcc2015



I am also trying to update from standalone 6.3 to 6.4, on a Mac. I downloaded the installer from this link but I get an error message saying "Update is not applicable. Error Code: U44M2P28"

Also, when I check for updates under the Help Menu, it says I am up-to-date. But I definitely have version 6.3.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 3, 2016)

Try uninstalling Lightroom with the uninstaller in the Lightroom folder in your Applications folder. Then reinstall and update it using the installers and updaters from the link.


----------



## mecutler (Feb 3, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> Try uninstalling Lightroom with the uninstaller in the Lightroom folder in your Applications folder. Then reinstall and update it using the installers and updaters from the link.



I assume you mean I need to download and install Lightroom 6.0, before updating to 6.4. but the page you link to does not have 6.0. Do you know where I would find that?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 3, 2016)

Is it really so difficult to click the first link on that page: https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/kb/lightroom-downloads.html

Besides, you have Lightroom 6 on your machine, so you should have the installer already...


----------



## mecutler (Feb 3, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> Is it really so difficult to click the first link on that page: https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/kb/lightroom-downloads.html
> 
> Besides, you have Lightroom 6 on your machine, so you should have the installer already...



Oops - my eyes missed the top link to 6.0, and only saw the long list of updaters. As far as having installed it previously, that was months ago and I delete installers after I successfully use them, especially when they are that large. But thanks for pointing back to the right place.


----------



## mecutler (Feb 3, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> Try uninstalling Lightroom with the uninstaller in the Lightroom folder in your Applications folder. Then reinstall and update it using the installers and updaters from the link.



OK - that worked. I guess I have to keep the 6.0 installer forever, so I can update when I want to. Any idea why this is necessary? Shouldn't I just be able to progress from one update to the next one?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 3, 2016)

Of course you should not have these problems. And in a perfect world you won't. But this isn't a perfect world so I can't give you an answer, and I don't think anybody else can either. If it is any consolation, I have problems with Lightroom CC2015.4 too on one machine. Lightroom stalls about 20 seconds after launch and I get the notorious beach ball cursor for about three minutes. Then Lightroom suddenly wakes up again. Should this happen? No, of course not. So why does it happen? So far nobody at Adobe knows (but a few other people reported the same problem). Will it still happen after the next update? Again nobody knows. Life sucks, and then you die. Keep the installer. Or bookmark that link.


----------

